# TSX Canadian Preferred Share Index ETF (CPD.A)



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

I haven't bought anything this year, aside from the shares I acquired in Suncor when COS was taken over, so I still have my TFSA contribution space that I can use if I have to but I'd sooner save the room for some UK stocks I want to transfer over. I know that a few stocks are taxed differently like some REITS and MKP. Does anyone know where would be the best place tax wise to put this stock?


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Preferred shares are best placed in a taxable account. They have advantage over bonds because dividends are taxed less than interest.


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

Good! Thank you.


----------

